# Favorite Buget light.



## mpett1

What is your favorite buget light or best bang for the buck..


----------



## Mr Floppy

SK68 clone at $2. Even the $4 version is good.


----------



## bigburly912

I order a few of the sipik sk68 from an ebay dealer anywhere between .99 to 2.00 monthly. Absolutely love them and so does everyone I give them to. Great lights for the money and it can be an edc for everyone with how little space it takes up!


----------



## Str8stroke

BLF Special Edition X6 from Banggood is a crazy good deal. Some folks around here hate on Banggood, but I don't care about all the hate. This light was a Killer deal at the GB price of like $20. I snagged 4 of them.


----------



## bykfixer

Those Lux-Pro items at the Lowes checkout area are pretty good for the money. $5-40...
Don't know about longevity yet, but for the average person they're very useful, and come with a lanyard.


----------



## Rob Babcock

The OP doesn't define "budget light" but I will offer a few. First off is the generic LED keychain lights I got from DealExtreme. They're sold in lots of ten for $5 for ten lights! They're very simple but pretty decent lights. They're so simple that there's nothing much to break and while they're not water proof water doesn't seem to bother them. Back about five years ago I used to keep one on my keychain and actually used it to help change someone's tire one dark night.

My Fenix E01 is probably my favorite cheaper light. IIRC they're about ten bucks. I keep one on my keychain and it's been a great light.


----------



## fishx65

I really like the Hugsby XP1(1 aaa) and Convoy S2+(1 18650). Waiting on a Convoy C8.


----------



## beaconterraone

Str8stroke said:


> BLF Special Edition X6 from Banggood is a crazy good deal. Some folks around here hate on Banggood, but I don't care about all the hate. This light was a Killer deal at the GB price of like $20. I snagged 4 of them.



I wouldn't call that a "budget light." At least not now: it's $29.50.


----------



## MtnDon

We all have different budgets.


----------



## Deathless

I'd say Convoy S2+ is a really good deal for the money.


----------



## KeepingItLight

*Re: Favorite Budget Light.*



Str8stroke said:


> BLF Special Edition X6 from Banggood is a crazy good deal. Some folks around here hate on Banggood, but I don't care about all the hate. This light was a Killer deal at the GB price of like $20. I snagged 4 of them.



Samples for the improved, *second edition of the BLF X6-SE* are being evaluated by BLF members right now. For an as-yet undetermined price (which is estimated to be around $40), you will get two aluminum flashlights. One is the updated X6-SE, running on 18650. The other is a downsized light that has the exact proportions of an X6-SE, but which runs on 14500. These flashlights are sold a set. You cannot buy either one individually.

The target price for a stainless steel X6-SE and a downsized copper "K6" is $80. 

Another great option is the *BLF Manker A6*. It is a souped-up tube light that is in production right now. Price is only $25. Many in the BLF group buy have already received their lights. My two neutral white 3D lights have made it as far as Los Angeles, and should be arriving in a day or two. 

To join the group buy for the A6, and get the $25 price, see this thread. Specs for the A6 are also posted there.






_BLF Manker A6 photo by BLF member cone_


----------



## Janp

I use a tank007 e19. Bought it for under 15 dollar! Great little cheap light.


----------



## bykfixer

The Coast HP1 seems to be a rival to the sipik 68...but for $10, much better built and makes for daylight in the darkness as well as a lot of more expensive numbers. And the quality aint bad at all.

I just entered into the budget Sure Fire category and eagerly anticipate their arrival. The G2X Pro. 
Definitely not your big box store check out aisle priced numbers. Yet weather proof, and drop friendly for $55...
I bought them because setting 1 is 15 lumens. Same as my old mini mag incan.


----------



## akhyar

I have 2x Convoy S2+ in red and blue in the mail, ordered direct from Simon, the owner of Convoy. At $16/pc including free postage, direct from the owner himself, I think this will be my most bang for buck lights


----------



## cland72

Personally, I have really enjoyed a Klarus P1A that I picked up for like $30-35. Alternately, a friend got a Sipik clone from me last Christmas during a white elephant gift exchange and he loves it. Funny how the definition of "budget" varies from one individual to the next.


----------



## Vortus

Fauxtons for key chains at less than a dollar. 
Generic Sipiks at less than five dollars for a pocket light.
Generic Skyray Kings for big light at 30ish dollars. Less sometimes on sale.


----------



## WriteAway

Several ICON Rogue 1 lights in titanium and green finishes, purchased from Amazon when they were about $7 each, incl. shipping! 
A pair of generic Sipik three-mode lights, again from Amazon, around $4-5 each.
Various Inova Microlights


----------



## Teobaldo

My favorites are the Tank007 TK-568 (14500 / AA) and Romisen RC-A4 (16340 / CR123A), each of which cost me less than $ 20. The TK-568's use in bicycle helmet and two RC-A4 together on the handlebars. Illuminate a lot, always they attract attention, which made me more visible to traffic. I do not use full power, that blinds those coming in the opposite direction.


----------



## bigburly912

Friday at work I dropped my sipik off of a catwalk. (About 14'/4.2m) I feared the worst and thought I had thinned my flock a little but to my surprise it suffered absolutely no damage.


----------



## Timothybil

For keychain lights I do the Nitecore Tube. $6 each if you wait for a sale at GearBest or Banggood. For an all around penlight I do the Terralux Lightstar 80 at $20. Battery Junction used to do those at two for $25, but not any more. For a nice penlight I have the MT06. Classy looking and nice light stages. Usually around $30. For an all around light look at Lumens Factory Seraph 6 at around $40. Very nice utility light with good mode levels. I consider it a poor man's 6P.

PS: A year or so ago there was a discussion about what made a 'budget light'. The general consensus was any light under $50, regardless of quality could be considered a budget light.


----------



## swan

One of my cheapies is a Tank E09 [nice brown colour] which i paid $13 for about 2 years ago- its a tiny AAA light, throwy ,tough and very reliable about 90 lumens It has been dropped on concrete scuffed up but still works as good as ever.


----------



## BobbyMK

For me it has to be my Convoy M1, love it, had survived everything Ive done to it, has been dropped from 1.5m, submerged, left on high for 30min tail standing, it was so hot u couldn't even hold it for more than 5 sec in hand. Then i modified it a bit, added qlite rev.a driver with 10 7135 chips, changed wires to led and added xml-2 u4 emitter on noctigon mcpcb, now love it even more, amazing light for the price.


----------



## john-paul

I bought a CREE Super Light off the bay for 2.99 shipped. It's a AA/14500 light. I actually find myself showing it to quite a few people just because of how cheep it was and how much throw it has.
I'm not sure if it even has a CREE LED or if it's just China trickery, but even if it dies today I had a heck of a lot of fun with it.


----------



## KeepingItLight

john-paul said:


> I'm not sure if it even has a CREE LED or if it's just China trickery, but even if it dies today I had a heck of a lot of fun with it.



A lot of the newer Chinese budget lights are using emitters made by LatticeBright. They are often falsely advertised as being "Cree" flashlights. You can be fooled by an honest advert as well. That's because LatticeBright uses model numbers that are similar to the Cree emitters from which they are copied. So you might see an "XG2" flashlight that does not say "Cree," and fool yourself in thinking it is a "Cree XP-G2."

The emitters from LatticeBright are not, in general, as capable as their Cree counterparts. I have read speculation, however, that Chinese manufacturers are catching up. If we are not there yet, we are approaching a time when the cheap knockoffs will be appropriate for budget flashlights.


----------



## Jash

Personally I consider anything under $30 a budget light, so I'm gonna say the three mode EO5 is my favourite. Toss up between that and a Philips branded 3xAAA light I got for $10 that throws it's 50 lumens a long way. Reasonable build quality for the money.


----------



## Fireclaw18

bykfixer said:


> The Coast HP1 seems to be a rival to the sipik 68...but for $10, much better built and makes for daylight in the darkness as well as a lot of more expensive numbers. And the quality aint bad at all.
> 
> I just entered into the budget Sure Fire category and eagerly anticipate their arrival. The G2X Pro.
> Definitely not your big box store check out aisle priced numbers. Yet weather proof, and drop friendly for $55...
> I bought them because setting 1 is 15 lumens. Same as my old mini mag incan.





I was impressed with the Coast HP1. For a $10 light it had a lot of nice features: LED Lenser style zooming TIR optic, copper star, flawless anodizing, very wide flood, etc. It isn't the brightest of lights, but it's certainly well built and designed for what it does. Construction quality is loads better than a Sipik 68 even if it has less throw.


----------



## dc38

Fireclaw18 said:


> I was impressed with the Coast HP1. For a $10 light it had a lot of nice features: LED Lenser style zooming TIR optic, copper star, flawless anodizing, very wide flood, etc. It isn't the brightest of lights, but it's certainly well built and designed for what it does. Construction quality is loads better than a Sipik 68 even if it has less throw.



Dont forget perfectly centered led


----------



## dc38

dc38 said:


> Dont forget perfectly centered led



I also wouldnt forget the atom a0...quite a formidable marathon runner on aaa


----------



## Andybibbville

I've really enjoyed my Thorfire tg06, it's about 300 lumens on a 14500 battery for under $20.


----------



## flatline

I've been getting tons of use out of my Rayus C01. 20+ lumens for 4+ hours is way more appealing to me than all this AAA lights that give 80+ lumens but die after 45 minutes.


----------



## ChibiM

I like my Convoy lights. S5, S2+
and solarforce L2m, which you can lego with many different parts... although they wont always stay within budget limits then


----------



## Fireclaw18

My favorite budget light is the one that's my current EDC: * The Aleto N8 zoomie*.

The AA version of this light is very common on Ebay and DX. Its main distinguishing feature is it's the smallest AA-sized zoomie available. It's shorter than a Sipik 68 and much slimmer, while still having respectable throw and decent flood.

The Aleto N8 is the very rare 18650 version of that light. In stock form it is 25mm x 107mm making it the smallest 18650 zoomie ever sold. It came with cheesie gold anodizing. Sadly, I only ever found one supplier for this light on Ebay, and haven't seen it sold for about a year now. It appears to no longer be available. It came with a 5-mode driver, cool white XML and 18mm aspheric lens.

What I really like about the N8 is what I was able to do with it when I modded it. I currently have 2 completed modded versions:
*
For both modded lights:*
* Replaced the driver with a 17mm FET driver from Mountain Electronics with moppydrv e-switch firmware.
* Removed tailcap switch and shortened body and head.
* Light came with hollow pill. Added copper heatsink and Noctigon star. Star attaches to heatsink with screws.
* Emitter swap to 5000K XPL HI
* Removed anodizing and painted exterior with tactical black Duracoat paint.
* Added side electronic switch.
* Filed down top of pill and back of bezel to allow lens to retract within 1 mm of top of LED. This allows for a much wider flood than a stock unmodded light.
*
Modded Aleto N8 number 1*:
* Replaced stock lens with Fresnel lens from Edmund Optics behind a protective glass lens.
* Added metal side switch button cover.
* Light is 25mm x 92mm ... the same size as a Sipik 68 even though it runs on a much larger 18650 battery.
* Very wide beam angle in flood mode: over 90 degrees.
* Respectable 25k lux in spot mode.
*
Modded Aleto N8 number 2*:
* Replaced stock 18mm aspheric lens with a 20mm aspheric lens.
* Added rubber sideswitch button cover
* Added rubber grip sleeve around body tube.
* Light is 25mm x 94mm, just slightly longer than the fresnel version. Battery compartment is slightly shorter though. Fresnel version could be a couple mm shorter if I shortened the battery compartment.
* Brightest flood and throw of all my EDC size zoom lights.
* 38k lux in spot mode. Puts out a wall of light in flood mode, but can still focus enough to light something up 1000' away. Not bad for a small EDC-sized tube light.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Timothybil said:


> For keychain lights I do the Nitecore Tube. $6 each if you wait for a sale at GearBest or Banggood. For an all around penlight I do the Terralux Lightstar 80 at $20. Battery Junction used to do those at two for $25, but not any more. For a nice penlight I have the MT06. Classy looking and nice light stages. Usually around $30. For an all around light look at Lumens Factory Seraph 6 at around $40. Very nice utility light with good mode levels. I consider it a poor man's 6P.
> 
> PS: A year or so ago there was a discussion about what made a 'budget light'. The general consensus was any light under $50, regardless of quality could be considered a budget light.



FYI, they are phasing out the Seraph-6 and currently on sale at $10 each +$8 shipping. For $18 you get a great host, two tailcap switches and a host of freebies. Best budget light available!


----------



## bykfixer

Just bought a Coleman LED model 2000006852 (that's 5 zeros) High Power alluminum tactical light. Has a CREE LED.

It's a 90 lumen tactical light at Target for a little under $20. An alluminum body with a tactical head and reverse clicky that came with 3 aaa batteries. 

Super lightweight parts with a good beam for finding firewood etc. Good hot spot 75-100' with a nearby flood as wide as your normal vision. A few areas of round have metal taken away for roll away reduction. 

I guess if need be you can punch a bobcat in the face with the front end. 

Came with a nice lanyard on a small split ring. It's tail standable as well. It's a dark silver color so wear shouldn't be obvious for a while.

So if you want to give an inexpensive flashlight to a camping or hiking family member this year, check out the Coleman 2000006852. Or if you wanna have a nice lightweight tactical light, get one for yourself. 

Runtime is 9.5 hours to 9 lumens, drop rated for a meter, said to shine 300+' (112 meters) and IPX4 water resistant.

To the mod squad, the head is fixed on. Which CREE? Got me. I'm sure some would know by looking into the plastic lens with slight orange peel reflector.

Mine is gonna look cool as an expensive looking shelf queen with lithiums in it juuuuuust in case I need it.


----------



## RickZ

Fireclaw18 said:


> I was impressed with the Coast HP1. For a $10 light it had a lot of nice features: LED Lenser style zooming TIR optic, copper star, flawless anodizing, very wide flood, etc. It isn't the brightest of lights, but it's certainly well built and designed for what it does. Construction quality is loads better than a Sipik 68 even if it has less throw.



It's one of the brightiest, 345 lumens is a lot of power. Poor throw though, it just doesn't zoom out far enough.


----------



## bykfixer

I like LED Lenser lights. Trouble is you don't know until it arrives if it's genuine or a knockoff.


----------



## Fireclaw18

RickZ said:


> It's one of the brightiest, 345 lumens is a lot of power. Poor throw though, it just doesn't zoom out far enough.


Actually that's not quite the problem. An LED Lenser's zooming TIR optic contains 2 sections: (1) the outer TIR portion, and (2) the central aspheric lens. Both portions have the same focal length, so that in spot mode all of the light is focused and you get maximum possible throw.

The HP1 uses an LED Lenser style zooming TIR optic, but unlike an LED Lenser, it has 2 different focal lengths for the TIR and the aspheric. In spot mode, the outer TIR portion is in focus, but the central aspheric portion is not. The result is that in spot mode, you have a generous amount of spill from the portion not in focus. This also results in a beam with very little throw compared to comparable LED Lenser optic or even a Sipik 68.

Because the optic has 2 different focal lengths, merely extending an HP1's bezel further won't increase throw. If you try it, the central aspheric will come into focus, but the outer TIR portion will be out of focus.

I think this beam pattern was an intentional decision on the part of Coast's engineers. One advantage is the longer focal length for the central aspheric means that central portion isn't as thick. This allows for a wider flood beam, though personally I think I would have preferred a more conventional fully focused LED Lenser style beam.


----------



## KeepingItLight

Fireclaw18 said:


> The HP1 uses an LED Lenser style zooming TIR optic, but unlike an LED Lenser, it has 2 different focal lengths for the TIR and the aspheric. In spot mode, the outer TIR portion is in focus, but the central aspheric portion is not. The result is that in spot mode, you have a generous amount of spill from the portion not in focus. This also results in a beam with very little throw compared to comparable LED Lenser optic or even a Sipik 68.



Thanks for another great lesson about zooming flashlights. Everything I know about zoomies I learned from you!


----------



## burkevalocks

bykfixer said:


> Just bought a Coleman LED model 2000006852 (that's 5 zeros) High Power alluminum tactical light. Has a CREE LED.
> 
> It's a 90 lumen tactical light at Target for a little under $20. An alluminum body with a tactical head and reverse clicky that came with 3 aaa batteries.
> 
> Super lightweight parts with a good beam for finding firewood etc. Good hot spot 75-100' with a nearby flood as wide as your normal vision. A few areas of round have metal taken away for roll away reduction.
> 
> I guess if need be you can punch a bobcat in the face with the front end.
> 
> Came with a nice lanyard on a small split ring. It's tail standable as well. It's a dark silver color so wear shouldn't be obvious for a while.
> 
> So if you want to give an inexpensive flashlight to a camping or hiking family member this year, check out the Coleman 2000006852. Or if you wanna have a nice lightweight tactical light, get one for yourself.
> 
> Runtime is 9.5 hours to 9 lumens, drop rated for a meter, said to shine 300+' (112 meters) and IPX4 water resistant.
> 
> To the mod squad, the head is fixed on. Which CREE? Got me. I'm sure some would know by looking into the plastic lens with slight orange peel reflector.
> 
> Mine is gonna look cool as an expensive looking shelf queen with lithiums in it juuuuuust in case I need it.





that is nice and worth it. where did you purchase that one from? I have something like that one but not as good.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ at a local Target store.

Welcome to CPF burk.


----------



## RickZ

bykfixer said:


> Just bought a Coleman LED model 2000006852 (that's 5 zeros) High Power alluminum tactical light. Has a CREE LED.
> 
> It's a 90 lumen tactical light at Target for a little under $20. An alluminum body with a tactical head and reverse clicky that came with 3 aaa batteries.
> 
> Super lightweight parts with a good beam for finding firewood etc. Good hot spot 75-100' with a nearby flood as wide as your normal vision. A few areas of round have metal taken away for roll away reduction.
> 
> I guess if need be you can punch a bobcat in the face with the front end.
> 
> Came with a nice lanyard on a small split ring. It's tail standable as well. It's a dark silver color so wear shouldn't be obvious for a while.
> 
> So if you want to give an inexpensive flashlight to a camping or hiking family member this year, check out the Coleman 2000006852. Or if you wanna have a nice lightweight tactical light, get one for yourself.
> 
> Runtime is 9.5 hours to 9 lumens, drop rated for a meter, said to shine 300+' (112 meters) and IPX4 water resistant.
> 
> To the mod squad, the head is fixed on. Which CREE? Got me. I'm sure some would know by looking into the plastic lens with slight orange peel reflector.
> 
> Mine is gonna look cool as an expensive looking shelf queen with lithiums in it juuuuuust in case I need it.



Something I think the two of us share is a preference for store bought budget lights. The thing is, if I don't like a light I get from a hardware store or a Wal-Mart or a wholesale store, I can take it back for cash or for a different light without paying shipping. This makes store bought lights more convenient, even though they are not always powerful, they will also tend to run on alkaline, which can be a reliable source for long-term emergency lights which tend to fit the roll of some budget lights.

My favorite budget light has almost no goood qualities. It is the utilitech 150 lumen triple AAA from Lowe's for $10. The color is quite blue, but it reminds me of my first childhood flashlight, as does the six sided crownulated bezel, and the switch is just on/off, though it does have momentary on. It will faulter, it will dim continuously from the 150 lumens until50-60, then continue to dim slower and slower. The plastic lens has all kinds of artifacts
The pocket clip is very flimsy and interferes with the o ring. 

But I find myself using it all the time none the less.


----------



## ven

Budget, well one of my used beaters is the eagle eye x2, great neutral to slightly warm tint. Been dropped,thrown(not caught) .....you name it and never flickered an led.

Solid little dependable light i presume similar to the convoy s2 and around the same cost CHEAP!. 

x2 next to the e35




Well centred LED








Even the boss has been using it, that means being careful goes out of the window(almost literally) . Dropped on sides(not placed) dropped in pond,even dropped on a tiled floor which is one of the least forgiving surfaces ever :laughing:

Must admit that BLF special looks an awesome light though!!


----------



## bykfixer

RickZ said:


> Something I think the two of us share is a preference for store bought budget lights. The thing is, if I don't like a light I get from a hardware store or a Wal-Mart or a wholesale store, I can take it back for cash or for a different light without paying shipping. This makes store bought lights more convenient, even though they are not always powerful, they will also tend to run on alkaline, which can be a reliable source for long-term emergency lights which tend to fit the roll of some budget lights.
> 
> My favorite budget light has almost no goood qualities. It is the utilitech 150 lumen triple AAA from Lowe's for $10. The color is quite blue, but it reminds me of my first childhood flashlight, as does the six sided crownulated bezel, and the switch is just on/off, though it does have momentary on. It will faulter, it will dim continuously from the 150 lumens until50-60, then continue to dim slower and slower. The plastic lens has all kinds of artifacts
> The pocket clip is very flimsy and interferes with the o ring.
> 
> But I find myself using it all the time none the less.




Good enough. If you use it...that's all that matters.

I prefer the idea of rechargeables, and even have some for using in a couple of lights. 

But I have a stock pile of disposibles in case of long term needs. My Coasts for example get better runtime on eneloop pros, but I have plenty of alkaleaks in case they get drained and there's still no power.

Most of my 'durable' lights use primaries simply because that a link in the durability/dependability chain.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Right now it's my X6-P from Blackhawk. Got two of 'em from a co-worker. Surefire G2 head and tailcap fit perfect. I use them for work (building maintenance @ a correctional facility) and the polymer bodies stand up well to abuse.


----------



## bright star

Jet beam BC 40 900 lumen Jetbeam PA40 460 lumen..... both coming in under $60 and both be ultra reliable and ultra bright respectfully.:twothumbs


----------



## Broddi

Securitying X4 skyray clone


----------



## Phlogiston

My Convoy S2+ Reds, hands down. 

Great quality, amazing value and lots of customisation options. I can't think of any other manufacturer offering all that in one package.


----------



## akhyar

Phlogiston said:


> My Convoy S2+ Reds, hands down.
> 
> Great quality, amazing value and lots of customisation options. I can't think of any other manufacturer offering all that in one package.



+1 to that.
I've two S2+, in red and blue each coz I can't decide on which colour


----------



## Poppy

I wouldn't be surprised if ven's eagle eye 2x, and the convoy S2 or S2+ are made in the same factory. They are so similar in quality, design and functionality, that I don't think I would know the difference.

Each can be had with different tints, and driven at different mas. The beam is floody enough for general close up and near work, yet can light up an area to 100, maybe 200 feet nicely (depending upon how hard it is driven.) I like mine at about 1400 ma, and with the 5%, 40%, 100% driver, I can get up to 40 hours @ 40 lumens if needed, but it'll still do about 450-500 lumens for about 2 to 2.5 hours. The Convoy S2+ is probably the most often used light in the house. 

I had to laugh (as I can see that my daughter is appreciating better lights) when last year, we were walking along a dirt road, and she had a cheap Rayovac 2AA LED light (which would have been acceptable the year prior), she had since become accustomed to the beam of the S2, and she exclaimed... "this light STINKS!!!" I laughed and gave her my S2. She was once again a happy camper :thumbsup:







ven said:


> Budget, well one of my used beaters is the eagle eye x2, great neutral to slightly warm tint. Been dropped,thrown(not caught) .....you name it and never flickered an led.
> 
> Solid little dependable light i presume similar to the convoy s2 and around the same cost CHEAP!.
> 
> x2 next to the e35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well centred LED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the boss has been using it, that means being careful goes out of the window(almost literally) . Dropped on sides(not placed) dropped in pond,even dropped on a tiled floor which is one of the least forgiving surfaces ever :laughing:
> 
> Must admit that BLF special looks an awesome light though!!


----------



## Grijon

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> FYI, they are phasing out the Seraph-6 and currently on sale at $10 each +$8 shipping. For $18 you get a great host, two tailcap switches and a host of freebies. Best budget light available!



I did not know this; I had planned to get one (or several...) down the road, but if they're phasing out then perhaps I should move much sooner.

Are they being replaced by something? Or just going away?


----------



## fishx65

Phlogiston said:


> My Convoy S2+ Reds, hands down.
> 
> Great quality, amazing value and lots of customisation options. I can't think of any other manufacturer offering all that in one package.



After finally getting a real red S2+, I just ordered a blue one. The S2+ is really an amazing 18650 torch for the price.


----------



## Calmoceans

Xtar WK42 XML U2 powered by single 16340.
Won auction off of fleabay for $14.50 delivered. Very small profile. Clips quite nicely on pocket and disappears. And quite bright on highest setting of "300 lumen" (active for 5 mins then steps down) and usable low at "3 lumen". There are also "190 and 30 lumen" settings. I've been using it for over 3 months of daily carry, nightly walks, and tail standing in bedroom at night with no issues at all. Cap of old clear 35mm film canister 'snaps' on end of light perfect for diffuser.

Only complaint is I can't use my protected orbitronic 16340's as the flashlight will go together and function but the tail spring will slightly dent the bottom of the battery. Xtar protected 16340's and Efest unprotected fit and work just fine.


----------



## akhyar

fishx65 said:


> After finally getting a real red S2+, I just ordered a blue one. The S2+ is really an amazing 18650 torch for the price.



Don't forget to order the 18350 short tubes in red and blue from Simon too.
That's what I did as the red and blue S2+ look sexier in shorter bodies


----------



## DellSuperman

For me its gotta be the Convoy S2+. 
Awesome little host with pretty good threads & overall construction. 

And with some simple mod, i changed mine from a reflector to a frosted optic for a wall of light.


----------



## Chris_1522

Just want to thank everyone in this thread for pointing out great deals to us beginners.


----------



## Fireclaw18

DellSuperman said:


> For me its gotta be the Convoy S2+.
> Awesome little host with pretty good threads & overall construction.
> 
> And with some simple mod, i changed mine from a reflector to a frosted optic for a wall of light.


I like the Convoy S2+ mini. Here's mine:





I made the following modifications:
* Installed FET driver with lumodrv firmware
* Shortened pill to increase battery compartment space. Light now runs on an 18500 instead of the stock light's 18350.
* Removed reflector and converted light to a triple. Emitter is 3x XPL 3D on Noctigon with 10507 Carclo optic.
* Removed tailcap switch to shorten overall length of the light.
* Installed electronic sideswitch and switch housing on the side of the head.
* Added removable aluminum heatsink around the head.

Entire light is just 73mm long, making it shorter than a Zebralight SC52. Maximum output on a fresh cell is approximately 2,500 lumens.


----------



## DellSuperman

Fireclaw18 said:


> I like the Convoy S2+ mini. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the following modifications:
> * Installed FET driver with lumodrv firmware
> * Shortened pill to increase battery compartment space. Light now runs on an 18500 instead of the stock light's 18350.
> * Removed reflector and converted light to a triple. Emitter is 3x XPL 3D on Noctigon with 10507 Carclo optic.
> * Removed tailcap switch to shorten overall length of the light.
> * Installed electronic sideswitch and switch housing on the side of the head.
> * Added removable aluminum heatsink around the head.
> 
> Entire light is just 73mm long, making it shorter than a Zebralight SC52. Maximum output on a fresh cell is approximately 2,500 lumens.


Woah! Thats an awesome mod. 
Will u share how you install the side switch?


----------



## KeepingItLight

*Re: Favorite Budget light.*

The custom flashlights being designed by BLF are all worthy of consideration. 

One that is just about to ship is the *BLF-348*. It is a 1xAAA, single-mode, stainless steel, tube light. It has a reverse-clicky switch. On NiMH, output is expected to be around 40 lumens, much more on Li-ion. 

The two things that make the BLF-348 special are its emitter and its price. The emitter used for this custom design is a 5000K, high-CRI *Nichia 219B*. Nominal CRI is 90. Price is *$6.99 USD.*

There is a discussion thread at CPF for the BLF-348. The signup/waiting list is open at BLF. It is expected that all who put their names on the waiting list will get flashlights. Shipping may begin as early as next week.

Be careful if you decide to use Li-ion. It will cause the small stainless-steel body of this AAA flashlight to heat up rapidly. Once hot, stainless steels takes a relatively long time to cool. It does not conduct heat nearly as well as aluminum. If the BLF-348 overheats, it is possible to damage the emitter or driver.


----------



## Fireclaw18

DellSuperman said:


> Woah! Thats an awesome mod.
> Will u share how you install the side switch?



If I were doing this mod again the one thing I'd do differently is I'd build a socket inside the switch housing for the switch wire. That way I could reach into inside of the head and unplug the wire with a tweezers then unscrew the pill. It would make replacing the driver, emitter or optic easy.

I was lazy though and soldered the switch wire directly to the switch. To remove the pill, I have to remove the entire switch housing so I can desolder the driver wire. It's glued on with arctic alumina so I'd have to cut the glue around the base enough to remove the switch. After servicing, I'd then have to reglue it and repaint the housing. One of these days I may make a small socket as described above. It's also why I haven't rushed to update this light with a moppydrv driver or XPL HI (I built this before XPL HI were available so it's using regular XPL with a modified 10507 optic).

Here is a link to my build thread on BLF: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/37873


----------



## bykfixer

Don't know if most would consider the P1A by Klarus a budget light.

I'll call it a budget, mini-sized Malkoff MD2...
But for about $40 delivered it's not a bad little pocket light. 

Not as robust as a Malkoff, but...that's why it's so inexpensive. Build quality seems on par with my Coast HP1, yet has a hi/lo head. 

Yep...that's now one of my top 5 budget lights













Edit:
In all fairness to this product, it's an overall really really nice light for general use. But it failed to light on the first click twice on me. Both times were no big deal...putting out the trash or lighting a shadow. 

But truth be told I bought it for days I didn't want to carry the always ready Alpha. The P1A stays home now.


----------



## ven

Found an older pic of 4 budget lights that have all been flawless over the years.
Roche F8, very solid light, dropped and beaten many times in work and still works great,convoy m2 which is still one of my glove box lights in 4c flavour, convoy s8 which is the bosses edc and the x2. All have mode memory and of course both convoys have the 2 mode options. 




Also this clone zoomy, believe or not this has been issue free too, it's been ultra OK......







Not sure what I paid for it as going back a good few years now, was more than the $3 you can find some clones for. Sure around $10 ish at the time......


----------



## tleek

I really like maglites. 
I use a Solitaire LED every day and it was like 12 dollars at target.


----------



## bykfixer

Solitaire LED was quite the surprise when used to the incan. WOW!

First time I turned one on, being used to the 2 candle power like beam of the incan...I made the mistake of having it aimed somewhat towards my face.
Bad idea.


----------



## thumper36

Subscribed. I am in the same boat. I want to figure out the light that is most likely to get me hooked on this hobby


----------



## dogotter

Ive been using a Thrunite tn12 2014 for about a year and I think its pretty damn good. Really bright and I am into having a separate button to select the modes. I am sure there are cheaper lights that do the same but its not that expensive at £35.


----------



## bestellen

Olight S15R for $22.99 at GearBest


----------



## bykfixer

I'm having a hard time getting my mind wrapped around olight as a budget light. They certainly fit the price range...but they make some pretty solid items. 

Budget lights are getting good!!!


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot

If you define "budget" as "anything under 50$", then the SWM V11R from IS at $39.99 fits the bill.


----------



## KeepingItLight

Introducing the *BLF X5 and X6 Special Edition *flashlights.

The TWO stainless-steel and copper lights in the photos below are projected to sell as a set for only $80. At $40 each, that sneaks underneath the $50 threshold.



kronological said:


> Some nice gifs taken by Dale (DB Custom):




Signups are open now, but this run will probably be shorter than that of the recent BLF A6. Each flashlight has a serial number. It is expected that supplies will be limited. 

Is $80, too much for you? How about $45 for the same two flashlights in anodized aluminum? Yup. That's $22.50 each. You can learn more in the the CPF discussion thread for these lights.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I just joined BLF to be able to take advantage of this deal. I am forever loyal to CPF but Mick has me hooked on copper now...


----------



## akhyar

There are many budget lights designed by the members there.
I already bought the A6 and have my name in the list for the X5 and X6


----------



## On Edge

OK, self proclaimed light noob … (some real transposition danger there) … 

Favorite budget light(s)?, easy because all I own are budget lights by enthusiast standards … Fenix E05 (SS), Fenix E12.


----------



## Impossible lumens

How about those little screwhead interfaced lights with the xpe emitters that can go for $2.99 . Those have a little bit of throwy kick to them.


----------



## FLfrk

Any brand or model these sell under? What battery do they use? Price isn't a very defining factor. They sound interesting.


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot

What about favorite budget light for kids? Any favorites for that? What's a good UI? I'm thinking reverse clickies are bad, ZL UI a nonstarter, and a mini mag might be best?


----------



## Tre_Asay

By Far my most trusty light is this energizer 3 LED headlamp.




My dad bought it a few years ago from a sporting goods store. It puts out 30 lumens on fresh batteries and the red LED makes a good moonlight mode. This was my only light during a three week trip to peru in july of 2014, I remember using it while walking the dark streets of peru and wishing that it was brighter, at least one girl was relieved that I had a flashlight though. 
I still have the same batteries in it that were in it before the trip to peru, a few years, 4 plane trips, and a cold winter later I am afraid to open it and see if any of the alkaline batteries leaked.
It still puts out about 20 lumens and I now keep it in my backpack.
Now I have the much nicer Thrunite T10 I am not worried about not having enough lumen 99% of the time but I am also going to get an Archer 2C to edc and blast that darned darkness away.


----------



## Swedpat

My favorite budget light has been Solarforce L2T with XM-L2 LED. Simple and with good hold comfort. But since some week I think it's Manker BLF A6 Special edition. I really like this Manker. It's now my favorite EDC-light.


----------



## TheShadowGuy

I have to say that even though I don't think zooming is very practical, I picked up a Cree XPE Q5 light for under $3 that is fun to play with. It even takes a 14500 and is a bit smaller/less chunky than a Sipik SK68. I'd buy another over many of the cheap lights in stores. 

@Tre_Asay: I have a pair of an older version I think. They both still work and I'm also scared to open up the battery compartment considering I don't know the last time I changed the batteries...


----------



## bykfixer

Tre_Asay said:


> By Far my most trusty light is this energizer 3 LED headlamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad bought it a few years ago from a sporting goods store. It puts out 30 lumens on fresh batteries and the red LED makes a good moonlight mode. This was my only light during a three week trip to peru in july of 2014, I remember using it while walking the dark streets of peru and wishing that it was brighter, at least one girl was relieved that I had a flashlight though.
> I still have the same batteries in it that were in it before the trip to peru, a few years, 4 plane trips, and a cold winter later I am afraid to open it and see if any of the alkaline batteries leaked.
> It still puts out about 20 lumens and I now keep it in my backpack.
> Now I have the much nicer Thrunite T10 I am not worried about not having enough lumen 99% of the time but I am also going to get an Archer 2C to edc and blast that darned darkness away.




I've used those energizer head lamps on my hard hat a whole summer during night work without changing batteries. The 30 lumens lights my path just fine without the other fellows I talk to going "holy crap dude...turn off the light". 
It's pretty dull by September. 

Great fishing light as well. Bright enough to tie knots with. 
And like you said, the red is great for low light.


----------



## Tre_Asay

I just saw them in wal-mart 2 for $10.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> I'm having a hard time getting my mind wrapped around olight as a budget light. They certainly fit the price range...but they make some pretty solid items.
> 
> Budget lights are getting good!!!


I agree with you. I think that "Budget" has a somewhat negative connotation, more similar to "cheap crap" than average or high end. Perhaps Budget, should be synonymous with "value" and mean lower than average cost, (of other lights in a similar category, such as size, or battery) they might be expected to come with some trade-offs.

It's hard to put a dollar amount on "budget" although to some... a flashlight is just a flashlight, and so anything over $10 is exorbitant. 

Let's take an example,
1. dollar store 3 led 2D cell flashlight $1.50... cheap, but holds batteries, tail stands and shines 20-30 lumens for hours and hours.

2. Rayovac PR2 style LED 2D cell @ walmart $2.00 with batteries. bluish tint, rings in beam, but holds batteries and shines 20-30 lumens for hours and hours.

3. Rayovac LED 2D cell with 5 LEDs with a non focusing lens that makes for a nice broad hot spot $8 

4. 2D - 3D Maglight with a quality LED one or two modes... $30
5. 2D rayovac indestructible with a quality LED 2 modes... $30
6. 2D 3D defiant with a quality LED 1 or 2 mode flashlight .. $30

So now the question is, is #3 at $8 mid-range, or budget?
many of the defiants are listed as budget, yet they appear from the above sampling that they are "high end"

I don't know... it's all confusing to me.


----------



## Creekster

I have a nitecore tube on its way so maybe that will be my favorite budget light...


----------



## preetlove

Here are the list of cheap and impressive lighting:
1. Schoolhouse Electric ( The Ion C-Series)
2. CB2 (The cloche Table Lamp)
3. JCP ( The charlotte Green Ceramic table lamp)
4. Urban Outfitters (Caged Pendant Lamp)
5. Habitat ( The Bobby Metal Floor Lamp)
6. Dyke and Dean ( Flat Green Enamel Shade)
7. Lamps Plus Open Box ( Euro Haroldi Chrome Pendant)
8. NUD Collection (A classic pendant)
9. Urban Cottage Industries (Red Angled Cone enamel lightshade)


----------



## KeepingItLight

Gearbest has something it calls the SK68 on a black-Friday sale for $1.99. Another SK68 goes on sale Monday for the same price.

Who knows whether these are genuine SiPiK or genuine anything. I ordered one, but only because I have never tried the SK68 before. At this price, I can handle poor tint and a ring-laden beam. The only thing that worries me is that the flashlight may break if I actually turn it on. 

I'm hoping to get one of the good ones, but...

I did not bother with a tracking number or insurance on this one!


----------



## bykfixer

Some may say "$30!?! that aint a budget light!"

But the Bushnell 20223 is a pretty good light for $30. And it's $15 little brother the 20149 is a rugged low lumen flooder that is replacing my Coast HP 1 as the left pocket light. 




^^ dynamic duo there





^^ Each comes with a removable pocket clip. 
I removed 'em. 




^^ added a lanyard to the 223. 
(fitting model # for this one)

With clip removed the 149 disappears in your pocket.



^^ I considered key chain-ing it.
Just too heavy for that though. 



Would I have paid $45 for these 2 lights? No. But I found a twin pack at sprawl mart for $30.




^^ shown so folks can easily spot it in the forest of lesser quality products littering the flashlight row.


Would I buy each separately now? You betcha.


----------



## TheShadowGuy

@KeepingItLight: I bought a pair of the Gearbest branded ones. They seem decent enough. Accept li-ion, focusing is holding together, one of the switches fell out but was easy to throw back in. I haven't ordered any of the others, so it's still up in the air though. 
@bykfixer: Let us know how well it holds up to the rigors of pocket carry.


----------



## KeepingItLight

TheShadowGuy said:


> @KeepingItLight: I bought a pair of the Gearbest branded ones. They seem decent enough. Accept li-ion, focusing is holding together, one of the switches fell out but was easy to throw back in. I haven't ordered any of the others, so it's still up in the air though.



By setting the bar low, I hope to be pleasantly surprised by my *GearBest SK68*!


----------



## bykfixer

TheShadowGuy said:


> @bykfixer: Let us know how well it holds up to the rigors of pocket carry.



Will do. lol.
Impressions so far;
Removes any lint that would ordinarily remain as all those gippy knurls n grooves are like the male half of velcro. 

It may come down to how well the pockets hold up. lol


----------



## flatline

I like the Eveready 1D flashlights that look like the old 2D flashlights. The kids love them and I can put whatever crap battery I like in them (I use adapters for AAA, AA, and C cells). They're 2 for $5-$6 at HomeDepot or Lowes. They are a huge improvement over the original 1D Everready which simply put a PR bulb in their traditional reflector (beam was terrible and the PR bulb was easily damaged).


----------



## buwuve

I like my Convoy C8 - dedomed the LED and you get a nice and budget thrower.


----------



## LightWalker

My favorite budget light is this 2x AAA Bushnell that I picked up at Walmart for about $20.


----------



## bykfixer

LightWalker said:


> My favorite budget light is this 2x AAA Bushnell that I picked up at Walmart for about $20.



^^ I just found one similar in a twin pack with that one and a larger one for $30.

The one you show is a goody. Good Score!
The one in the twin pack was a 1aaa though.

This my new favorite budget light.
Found it buried in a crevice in my pickup today and Nite Ize'd it.












^^ you can go back if you wanna see orange.

$8 at the depot home, plus a junky ole D cell light


----------



## LightWalker

bykfixer, I saw the twin pack a couple days ago, looks like a good deal. Have you tried a 16650 in the cr123 light?
These lights have good build quality and the forward clickie has a good feel and response.

I have the 1x aaa as well, I ran it on an alkaline battery for about five hours but it was pretty dim after 1:45.


----------



## Flash lighter

I bought s15r from GB, small, cheap and efficient.


----------



## bykfixer

I have not tried any rechargeables in it Walker.

Matter of fact the only rechargeables I own are eneloops and some Nite Core RCR 123's at this time. Bought them for a G2 that has a double L Malkoff drop in because they match the yellow n black light. 

But I do have an i4 charger tucked away for the day I finally take the rechargeable plunge.


----------



## fishx65

buwuve said:


> I like my Convoy C8 - dedomed the LED and you get a nice and budget thrower.



I just got the C-8 and it's really really nice!!! I went for the XML T6 4C and love the warmer tint. Think I paid around $14.00 for it.


----------



## TheMocoMan

Hands down my most used "budget" light is the Energizer® Tactical 185 Lumens from Target. Excellent quality, good throw, uses AA batteries, lanyard, what's not to like. Goes for around $23 bucks I guess.
Only con is 1 mode. ON. 185 is too bright for up close work but great for what fell behind the couch, etc.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ crap...wish you hadn't shown that.

I'm seriously trying to avoid anymore lights until Jan 1...and was going by Target to get the wife's Christmas present today...

Oh well...


----------



## Fireclaw18

I'm liking the DQG Tiny III as a mod host for small triples. Here's one I completed last week. It is dinged up because I made this out of leftover parts from an earlier mod. I dinged it up fruitlessly trying to remove the head. Eventually, I just did the mod without removing the head.









Entire light with an Efest 35a flat top installed is 87mm long x 29mm wide at the head.

The pictures show the external heatsink I added around the head. This helps absorb some of the heat while also insulating the hand from the hottest part of the head.

I used the original switch plunger in another mod. The copper plunger visible in the picture is the replacement I made from sheet copper. Around the plunger is a nickel plated brass washer that protects the light from accidental pocket activation.

The light is currently equipped with a FET e-switch driver with moppydrv firmware from Mountain Electronics. Emitters are triple XPL HI 5000K.

Currently set to mode group 7, which gives the following ouputs:
* moonlight
* 30% power - 930 lumens for 55 minutes. However as this is a FET driver, output isn't regulated and declines as voltage goes down.
* 100% power - 3100 lumens for 10 seconds followed by 1550 lumens. Again output declines as voltage drops.

I really like Moppydrv firmware as it has 16 user programmable mode groups and a user programmable turbo timer with gradual rampdown to 50%.

At full power this pill-less light gets excessively hot incredibly fast. If I wanted longer runtimes at turbo I'd have to place something over the top of the head and switch to help insulate the fingers (perhaps Duracoat paint, or maybe make a rubber cover out of Sugru moldable glue).


----------



## ™Caveman

Xeno f7 v6 f8 any one actually


----------



## yurias

Insignia 80-Lumens LED Flashlight only $4 at bestbuy.com


----------



## TheShadowGuy

BLF 348 is quite the steal. I just got my first recently and I've had way too much fun playing around with it.


----------



## Sambob

I own the convoy s3 500lm NW I rarely take off med(200lm) I believe any In the convoy series the s2+,s3 or the c8 would be a great budget light.


----------



## Ladd

The Convoys mentioned above do everything I need in a budget light. Lots of light for the price.


----------



## BillG

Probably my Gerber infinity ultra


----------



## [McE]

My absolute favorite light is a simple, tiny, single CR123a cell keychain light that turns on by twisting the two halves together.
It has High/Low/Strobe, I've added a thin rubber section around the split since it could work itself apart without more tension.

Big fancy lights are nice, but I'm a big fan of size efficiency. It's flipping bright and tiny. Gets the most compliments, because really, what flashlight non-enthusiast wants to hear about your trapezoidal threads or heat sinking or TIR reflector bits. :ironic:


----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


> Those Lux-Pro items at the Lowes checkout area are pretty good for the money. $5-40...
> Don't know about longevity yet, but for the average person they're very useful, and come with a lanyard.



Actually those Lux-Pro's are not bad lights to have around the house. The 630 is a zoom with about 290 Lums. The 600 is not a zoom. For the sales price they were a nice Christmas gift to people to carry in their cars.
I have not had any problems with mind yet and got them in 15.


----------



## bykfixer

irongate said:


> Actually those Lux-Pro's are not bad lights to have around the house. The 630 is a zoom with about 290 Lums. The 600 is not a zoom. For the sales price they were a nice Christmas gift to people to carry in their cars.
> I have not had any problems with mind yet and got them in 15.



Same here Mr. Gate. I have one hanging by my front door. 
Another goody is that Coast HP1. If you can still find them for $10 they also make great gifts.
Fun part for me was telling folks 'it's a zoomy' and watching them twist like a Maglite in vein. Then I'd grab it, and (without revealing) would slide in a twist motion, hand it back and watch them twist it again to no avail....then I'd tell them it's a slider.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Microstream. Plain and simple. I have other inexpensive lights I like but thats the favorite without a doubt. Not the brightest or the longest running or the most modes or even bright for its price. But when I need an inexpensive light I know will work no matter what I seem to do to it I reach (into my pocket) for that. Top 5 overall.


----------



## bykfixer

Well put 660

The microstream checks a whole lot of boxes for the daily flashlight useage needs. And it's cheap to buy; cheap to feed.


----------



## dhunley1

I keep this one in my car, so I don't use it often, but it's a decent light for what I paid. Can't remember how much it was, but I know it was under $10. 

Rayovac 2AA.


----------



## TheShadowGuy

While it isn't the best, I frequently recommend the 2xAA Maglite Pros (272 lumen version). Recently I found this: 







$20 for a respectable budget 2xAA light and a 1xAAA keychain light is a pretty good deal and satisfies most needs.


----------



## toastystuff

My favorite budget build is a solarforce l2m. Its about 13$ on eBay. It's a 18650 p60 host where the tube is 2pieces so it can be unscrewed to run 18350. It's a nice matt black finish. Then u can spend whatever u want on a drop in, anywhere from 3$ to 300$. So 20$ or less total depending where u buy it from and what drop in you choose. IMHO Doesn't get better than that. Here are some pics of my current set up. I dropped in a glowring and a vob copper Mtg2 drop in. You could also buy the x2aa p60 host version if you aren't ready to take the rechargeable battery plunge. Low voltage dropins are very inexpensive. 




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Timothybil

TheShadowGuy said:


> BLF 348 is quite the steal. I just got my first recently and I've had way too much fun playing around with it.


I agree. I have eight now, two for me and six in boxes for future gifts. GearBest still has some left at $7.99 USD w/o gift box. These are part of the third group buy at BLF, and I don't know how much longer they will have any, or if they will make another run.

[EDIT a half hour later]

I decided to jump over to GearBest just to see if they were still being offered. Right now they are selling the version that has 'Budget Light Forum' engraved in the gift box for $4.84. So I immediately ordered four more just cause they were so cheap. 

[/EDIT]

I just love the Nichia 219B goodness, and the fact that the beam is so wide and even. Basically, the hot spot and the spill are the same, and that works out great for me. When I am working inside my computer case, or looking for something dropped on (in) my carpet, the last thing I need is a too bright hot spot and a too dim spill.


----------



## Repsol600rr

I love both my l2 and l2m. Great inexpensive hosts for the budget conscious. My l2 has seen a decent amount of carry.


----------



## toastystuff

Same here repsol! I love how modular they are,there's many accessories to make it fit the role you need it to. I use to turn my nose up at them cause I'm a surefire nut. I came to the realisation that yea surefire is way better but I wasn't enjoying my surefires for fear of damaging them. Enter the solarforce I can splurge on a awesome drop in and enjoy it in a host that's easily and cheaply replaced if damaged. It's a win win in my book.


----------



## Dave D

My favourite budget light is the Convoy S2+ which I bought as a host, I then added the CREE XM-L T5 on a Copper PCB and drive it with a QLITE Rev.A 7135*8 3.04A Driver that has been flashed with guppydrv, so I now have a programmable EDC that can be used with any of 22 modes. Complete with pocket clip.

I have set it to ML - 5% - 15% - 50% - 100% with no memory so it always comes on in ML.

600ish lumens on High.

It's my first reverse click light, not sure if I would prefer to swap the switch to a McClicky, if that's possible, time will tell.

All in cost about $24, the LED on the copper was the most expensive part, with a cheaper LED it would have been under $20.




[/URL][/IMG]

The mode options are 

User Selectable Groups:


2% - 25% - 100% | Memory
100% - 25% - 2% | No Memory
2% - 25% - 100% - Strobe - Beacon | Memory
2% - 25% - 100% - Strobe - Beacon | No Memory
15% - 100% | Memory
100% - 15% | No Memory
100% Only
100% - Strobe | No Memory
Strobe - 100% | No Memory
ML - 5% - 33% - 100% | Memory
100% - 33% - 5% - ML | No Memory
ML - 5% - 33% - 100% - Strobe - Beacon | Memory
ML - 5% - 33% - 100% - Strobe - Beacon | No Memory
ML - 100% | No Memory
100% - ML | No Memory
ML - 100% | Memory
ML - 5% - 15% - 50% - 100% | Memory
ML - 5% - 15% - 50% - 100% | No Memory
100% - 50% - 15% - 5% - ML | Memory
100% - 50% - 15% - 5% - ML | No Memory
2% - 15% - 50% - 100% | Memory
2% - 15% - 50% - 100% | No Memory

You can also set the High Output Timer, so that after a length of time that you choose the High mode drops to 50%.


----------



## ven

The s2+ have to be one of the best budget lights ever imo, even out of the box there are options in abundance. 

I love the L2M toasty stuff, should have one in the next week or so as ordered a bit back for a compact work horse.
Other than the p60, my most used budget light is the L2T, in this pic it has a sportac nichia triple in, around $35 USA side so really its a very good value drop in, budget compared to a lot of custom ones.




For now it does not have a budget p60 in,




but the host is and a tough one at that.

Other budget hosts
The middle L2T ano, can be had for under $20..............excellent budget option imo



They are my most used beaters, worth every cent!


----------



## NICSAK

For budget is have to say I love my convoy s2+ that I built for around 25$. Neutral xml2 4500k. Probably going to throw nichia triple in it in the future.


----------



## toastystuff

Uhhhhhg ven you are tugging at my heart strings with that limited edition ss solarforce l2t. As much as I whant one and as beautiful it is I haven't been able to pull the trigger on it with the 70$+ price tag. Even if I did I would again be tempted to not use it for fear of tarnishing it's beauty Haha. As far as convoys go I agree they are very cheap but require some modding know how to complete should you whant to change set up. That's why solarforce hosts are IMHO the way to go. Start with a cheap 5$ drop in, then upgrade as you see fit,the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Anyone know of Bushnell? I currently have a TRKR t125L. It cost $20.00. It only takes 1AA. It has a regular beam, plus red and blue settings. It's super bright and very sturdy.


----------



## toastystuff

Butch I'd say skip it. There are way better flashlight for 20$ check out my previous post for ideas.


----------



## LightWalker




----------



## Timothybil

Right now my favorite budget light is the BLF 348, which is a modified Singfire 348 from Gearbest (which isn't a bad light either) with a Nichia 219B emitter. And it really is a budget light, because I got some of the dozen I bought for less than $6 USD. It is a single AAA, single mode with a reverse clicky and a nice clip, all in stainless steel that is so well machined one can't even tell where the seam is on the tail cap. Unfortunately, it was a special group buy, and all are sold now.
The things I really like about it are it's size and weight, the high CRI output, and the fact that the hotspot and the spill are pretty much the same. The result is a nice smooth beam of pure 90+ CRI goodness.
One other thing. It will run on a 10440 for an insanely bright beam for such a small light. But it gets very hot very fast, so it isn't real practical for every day use.


----------



## Poppy

Timothybil said:


> Right now my favorite budget light is the BLF 348, which is a modified Singfire 348 from Gearbest (which isn't a bad light either) with a Nichia 219B emitter. And it really is a budget light, because I got some of the dozen I bought for less than $6 USD. It is a single AAA, single mode with a reverse clicky and a nice clip, all in stainless steel that is so well machined one can't even tell where the seam is on the tail cap. Unfortunately, it was a special group buy, and all are sold now.
> The things I really like about it are it's size and weight, the high CRI output, and the fact that the hotspot and the spill are pretty much the same. The result is a nice smooth beam of pure 90+ CRI goodness.
> One other thing. It will run on a 10440 for an insanely bright beam for such a small light. But it gets very hot very fast, so it isn't real practical for every day use.


I also bought a number of them and I really like them. Their drawback is that they are a single mode.

I bought a few similar lights from cnqualitygoods a couple of years ago, that had a two mode output, but no 10440 support; it also wasn't the nichia. If the BLF 348 lights had a low-high driver with 10400 support, I would have bought many more.

-------------------------

My fav is a convoy s2+ NW driven at 1400ma


----------



## harro

Timothybil said:


> Right now my favorite budget light is the BLF 348, which is a modified Singfire 348 from Gearbest (which isn't a bad light either) with a Nichia 219B emitter. And it really is a budget light, because I got some of the dozen I bought for less than $6 USD. It is a single AAA, single mode with a reverse clicky and a nice clip, all in stainless steel that is so well machined one can't even tell where the seam is on the tail cap. Unfortunately, it was a special group buy, and all are sold now.
> The things I really like about it are it's size and weight, the high CRI output, and the fact that the hotspot and the spill are pretty much the same. The result is a nice smooth beam of pure 90+ CRI goodness.
> One other thing. It will run on a 10440 for an insanely bright beam for such a small light. But it gets very hot very fast, so it isn't real practical for every day use.



Sorry OP for getting off track, Timothybil, your avatar has that ' go away and LEAVE ME ALONE ' look, happening. A bit like my avatar did with his photo.

:laughing:


----------



## ZMZ67

I guess my favorite budget light is the Energizer 2AA Industrial incan. I just replace the bulb with a low cost LED drop-in and end up with a simple robust light with decent run time.Output won't win any contests but using lithium batteries there is very little to go wrong. Unfortunately Energizer has discontinued it and sells an LED model now but I can still find the incan version in stores on occasion for $5-6.With cheap LED lights I am concerned that they will withstand drops. Industrial incans usually offer some shock protection for the LED drop-in and there is little else to fail with their simple construction.Ultimately this type of light is probably more reliable than most expensive lights and the most likely point of failure besides the batteries,the LED drop-in can be replaced.On some of the larger D cell models still available like the Rayovac industrial you can even carry an extra drop-in inside the light in a spare bulb holder.


----------



## Timothybil

harro said:


> Sorry OP for getting off track, Timothybil, your avatar has that ' go away and LEAVE ME ALONE ' look, happening. A bit like my avatar did with his photo.
> 
> :laughing:


What can I say - he's a cat. Don't they all have that 'Don't talk to me. Don't touch me. Go away!' look?


----------



## billcoe

Nitecore Tubes that I got for @$7 ea in a 3 pack off Massdrop. Fit on a keychain, 45 lumens is plenty to light up the dark, insanely small. I've since seen them for less, but still a great value.


----------



## aginthelaw

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Anyone know of Bushnell? I currently have a TRKR t125L. It cost $20.00. It only takes 1AA. It has a regular beam, plus red and blue settings. It's super bright and very sturdy.



I have the 2aa version but when I click to red now, it skips it and goes to blue. Oh well, the perils of saving money. It's still too bright to use in the middle of the night with exhausted batteries from my sons xbox controller.


----------



## xdriver

Dave D said:


> My favourite budget light is the Convoy S2+ which I bought as a host, I then added the CREE XM-L T5 on a Copper PCB and drive it with a QLITE Rev.A 7135*8 3.04A Driver that has been flashed with guppydrv, so I now have a programmable EDC that can be used with any of 22 modes. Complete with pocket clip.
> 
> I have set it to ML - 5% - 15% - 50% - 100% with no memory so it always comes on in ML.
> 
> 600ish lumens on High.
> 
> It's my first reverse click light, not sure if I would prefer to swap the switch to a McClicky, if that's possible, time will tell.
> 
> All in cost about $24, the LED on the copper was the most expensive part, with a cheaper LED it would have been under $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> The mode options are
> 
> User Selectable Groups:
> 
> 
> 2% - 25% - 100% | Memory
> 100% - 25% - 2% | No Memory
> 2% - 25% - 100% - Strobe - Beacon | Memory
> 2% - 25% - 100% - Strobe - Beacon | No Memory
> 15% - 100% | Memory
> 100% - 15% | No Memory
> 100% Only
> 100% - Strobe | No Memory
> Strobe - 100% | No Memory
> ML - 5% - 33% - 100% | Memory
> 100% - 33% - 5% - ML | No Memory
> ML - 5% - 33% - 100% - Strobe - Beacon | Memory
> ML - 5% - 33% - 100% - Strobe - Beacon | No Memory
> ML - 100% | No Memory
> 100% - ML | No Memory
> ML - 100% | Memory
> ML - 5% - 15% - 50% - 100% | Memory
> ML - 5% - 15% - 50% - 100% | No Memory
> 100% - 50% - 15% - 5% - ML | Memory
> 100% - 50% - 15% - 5% - ML | No Memory
> 2% - 15% - 50% - 100% | Memory
> 2% - 15% - 50% - 100% | No Memory
> 
> You can also set the High Output Timer, so that after a length of time that you choose the High mode drops to 50%.



Where do you get all the parts for the lights? I am considering building one. I currently just have a AKORAY K-106 that runs on a 14500 and I would like an 18650 light that I can use with some unprotected reclaimed laptop battery cells.


----------



## Danielsan

Eagle eye X2R is a pretty good budget light, probably the best 1x18650 for the money. USB port, 550 Lumen, tailcap clicky and nice grey color


----------



## Dave D

xdriver said:


> Where do you get all the parts for the lights? I am considering building one. I currently just have a AKORAY K-106 that runs on a 14500 and I would like an 18650 light that I can use with some unprotected reclaimed laptop battery cells.



You can get the Convoy S2+ Host, driver and LED from mtnelectronics, I made a mistake in my post the driver is 7135*4 to prevent overheating.


----------



## xdriver

Thank you, I will check out their website.


----------



## hazard2036

Eagle Eye X6 Amazing light!


----------



## tops2

hazard2036 said:


> Eagle Eye X6 Amazing light!



I got the HI version shipped out to me earlier this week. I'm *impatiently* waiting and trying not to buy anything else in the mean time!


----------



## bykfixer

Coast HP1 is still my favorite budget light due to how small it is.
But the 300 lumen Rayovac Indestructable.... or an Energizer Hard Case... at $15 those are tough to beat.


----------



## ven

After all this time, the convoy m2 in(iirc anyway as it seems quite warm)4c flavour(either way my eyes say 3800-4000k tops)

Been a trusty glove box light for years




Stays with a protected sanyo locked out, has come in handy many times from working under the hood to finding a scrape in the dark to a clumsy driver catching the front bumper.


----------



## Impossible lumens

If we're emphasizing budget then sk68 clone for $1.50 shipped. If we place emphasis to best then any of several Astrolux, Convoy, Manker, On the Road, BLF lights that can go on sale for between $15 and $25. Maybe Astrolux s3 when priced at $25. if I had to pick one then maybe On the Road M3 or Astrolux S3 (when on sale). hahaha I almost typed Astrosux and went back to correct.


----------



## Impossible lumens

ven said:


> After all this time, the convoy m2 in(iirc anyway as it seems quite warm)4c flavour(either way my eyes say 3800-4000k tops)
> 
> Been a trusty glove box light for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stays with a protected sanyo locked out, has come in handy many times from working under the hood to finding a scrape in the dark to a clumsy driver catching the front bumper.


Wow, I ordered one of those things from Gearbest about 3 months ago and it's still been at ISC San Francisco since Aug 3. I guess I'll contact gearbest and see what they say.


----------



## ven

Its a decent light IL, honestly cant fault it . Nice warm tint, simple UI with the 3 mode option(cant be doing with disco stuff) and a good happy medium throw/spill in a solid host. Only issues i have found with convoy are where you buy from , there are fakes/copies about that have similar build/quality to *****fire . My last purchase from banggood was a fake, iirc early last year and dont think i have ordered much since. Got my money back due to this and breaking pretty much straight away(m1).

Best and safest options are from mtn electronics/ simon off ali express.


----------



## Impossible lumens

ven said:


> Its a decent light IL, honestly cant fault it . Nice warm tint, simple UI with the 3 mode option(cant be doing with disco stuff) and a good happy medium throw/spill in a solid host. Only issues i have found with convoy are where you buy from , there are fakes/copies about that have similar build/quality to *****fire . My last purchase from banggood was a fake, iirc early last year and dont think i have ordered much since. Got my money back due to this and breaking pretty much straight away(m1).
> 
> Best and safest options are from mtn electronics/ simon off ali express.


Ok thanks again Ven. I'll check out those venders because I really don't want to get the inferior work-up type item. Btw, I was able to do a resistor mod on my Convoy L6 and went from 3800 lumens to 4500 lumens. I was thinking of the SD mod next but the tint is sooo ideal right now that I might just leave it be. Oh, got the Convoy L6 for $48. since we're on the budget thread.


----------



## Blackbeard

can anybody point me to a USA vendor with a $10 ish single A, clickie light. getting headache going through all the amazon pages. had given my mom a fenix e11 and she must have had an alkaline in it or the electronics fried themselves, cant really tell, but theres damage on intererior, but she needs another light.

I cant bring myself to part with any of my numerous lights, and only have a xeno aa clickie, but I like it also lol and dont want it destroyed by non rechargables.

PM me link if its not permitted to post it here, thx


----------



## ven

Check out the thrunite T10 , alloy version, 3 mode with a moon and not much over budget................really is a great light for the money imo.


----------



## bykfixer

Blackbeard said:


> can anybody point me to a USA vendor with a $10 ish single A, clickie light. getting headache going through all the amazon pages. had given my mom a fenix e11 and she must have had an alkaline in it or the electronics fried themselves, cant really tell, but theres damage on intererior, but she needs another light.
> 
> I cant bring myself to part with any of my numerous lights, and only have a xeno aa clickie, but I like it also lol and dont want it destroyed by non rechargables.
> 
> PM me link if its not permitted to post it here, thx



It's your mom Dawg! Don't cheap out like that. Will it kill you to cough up $20 for the lady who changed your ****** diapers? 
Get her a Convoy and a 4 pack of lithiums for Petes sake.



My new favorite budget light.




The 1aa Pelican 2350.
$25 with lifetime guarentee against failures and breakage. Kinda hard to beat that.


----------



## Blackbeard

bykfixer said:


> It's your mom Dawg! Don't cheap out like that. Will it kill you to cough up $20 for the lady who changed your ****** diapers?
> Get her a Convoy and a 4 pack of lithiums for Petes sake.



yes, I'm out of work, thats why I'm asking the question in the budget forum LOL. anyway I gave her my new Jet-U


----------



## cistallus

You could consider the Coast HP1.


----------



## Loomun

I bought a budget light once from Dxsoul, the Ultrafire C1, I got lucky and got a good one, some of friends ordered the same light and there`s was toast out of the box, it`s a gamble buying a budget light.


----------



## retr0sp3kt

I love the Boruit z8 (also seen it stamped bell + howell tac light, militac, weeshop x800, shadowhawk x800, alonefire, streamlight (xml-t6), lumitact G700). For $20 (CAD) locally I've picked up 3 of these so far, with 4 unbranded ones coming from ebay at $5 each now.





I've put them through EDC in construction, longboarding (and a few high speed drops), mild use as a blunt striking object, and most recently 2 metres deep in a river (had to dry it out after, but it kept shining the whole time it was submerged). The heads tend to loosen up after a while, the paint doesn't last when stored with keys, and concrete dust does a number on the lens, but at the price (and they throw in a 3xAAA adapter, at least for the boruit), I haven't found a better light.


----------



## brisco

The hugsby xp-2 is a great 2 AAA flashlight. I have used one for work for a year now. It's super bright and $5 on aliexpress. There is a lot of fake hugsby xp-2 on there also. Hard to spot the difference. It's in the pocket clip. But seller will picture a genuine hugsby and send a fake. The fake ones are easier to mod though.


----------



## brisco

cistallus said:


> You could consider the Coast HP1.


Not exactly budget but I bought a coast Hp3r. I like it but paid too much for it. Like the fact that it's rechargeable by micro USB and it can take regular AAA batteries.


----------



## akoposilester

blf a6 in regular and shortube. always in my bag. but now its on my bike.


----------



## tops2

Right now I'm liking my Eagle Eye X6 HI version with neutral led for when used outside. The price is so cheap but the light feels so solid!


----------



## hyperloop

[h=1]Convoy C8 LED Flashlight[/h]  - U6 3A, great light, cost less than USD20. Amazing thrower.


----------



## Boko

My favourite budget light is also my favourite cost-no-object light:The Maglite Solitaire Incan. It can't be beaten for the nocturnal call of nature no matter how much you spend. Mine gets used every night and I can't say that about any other of my lights.


----------



## dmattaponi

Thrunite TN4a and Ti3 are my favorite budget lights.


----------



## zieloczek100

My favorite budget flashlight?

Securitying 700
Why? This is the first torch which I have built


----------



## youdoofus

great, now i can see my light collection expanding exponentially LOL!!!!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Favorite Buget light*

Your images are not showing.

Bill


----------



## Lexel

*Re: Favorite Buget light*

Jetbeam Jet-1 MK
12$ on Gearbest flash sale


----------



## amaro5211

Just picked up a Thrunite TN4a and I must say that my light has a small green hue to it. Its present but doesn't bug me that much, just felt like I needed to voice it.


----------



## alterrain

Some great info here, I'll be looking into a number of these recommendations!


----------



## Timo5150

Just got a nitenuman ne01 from Gearbest for 20 bucks. built in USB recharge, 18650 battery, 236m throw, 1060lm. feels solid. Great light for the money. Has almost the same exact beam as my nitecore EA11. Can't say a lot about longevity yet but love the light.


----------



## SquarePeg

A second-hand MagLite is a great value. I've never seen one completely shot.


----------



## jakehinds

I have/had the nebo redline, I like the brightness, battery life could be improved though. I'm not sure I like the 3 AAA requirement, maybe a cr123. All in all the light frickin throws. Looking to purchase something else though, I seemed to have misplaced my redline....


----------



## LeanBurn

All my lights are budget lights...my most expensive one was only $50 CDN. 

The cheapest ones I like are the Yuji modded penlight ($1.98) and mini AAA Mag-lite ($7.45). :candle:


----------



## LightObsession

Bushnell 150 lumen multicolor headlamp 2 pack for $15 at Sam's Club or Walmart or Amazon or others.

It has a red LED that is exquisitely smooth and floody and soothing and can be directly accessed by holding the button switch down without cycling through the white modes.

This is the only red LED light that I actually like. Usually I just use a dim white, rather than red, but this is quite nice.


----------



## sbslider

Probably not a fair answer yet, but based on the reviews and function, I would say the Manker E02. Not as cheap as some on here, but for $20 it has all the features I want in a light. firefly, decent low, good high, and an unexpected near 200 lumen turbo with a nichia 219 emitter. 

Also love the fact I can get moonlight, last mode (planning on the 10 lumen low here) or turbo directly out of the off mode. no need to cycle through modes, just click accordingly. Also my first red light 

Looking forward to the L shape light as well, and my second clicky. i don't normally like clickys as I don't want to hear click when i turn the light on or change mode. Guessing the e-switch will be quiet enough for my taste.


----------

